# Armyroster.com



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone seen this before?

http://armyroster.com/

It looks interesting. might suffer the wrath of GW legal though depending on the format and way it presents the information.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Dammit, wish I had known about this before I spent a week making my own one!  It looks like they have at least considered the legal side, since they say explicitly that you will require an armybook to use it. Might be a nice resource if it doesn't get pulled.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking at it, it might be like the Interactive army builder that GW launched a few years back.

It says that 'with the help of your WHFB Army Book', you'll be able to have it produced.

I'm guessing it's just a calculator, which will tot up the points, which will produce a list at the end.

For example, you set a limit for 2000 points, and buy a unit of 20 goblins, you will see the points total allowance go down to 1960 etc. Buy them spears, and the points remaining etc is now 1940, etc.

If it's intelligent, I.e, for dwarves, if you have a lord with three runes of fury, then buy a Daemon Slayer, and give him 3 runes of fury, it will say NONONONONONONON! If not, then I might be a bit 'urgh' about usign it.

If it's going to be rated as well, I can't see them being done for piracy - all they are doing is providing a calculator system, which gives them a legal armylist.

Be better if Games Workshop could do something like that. You could build your army, and make sure it's viable, but it wouldn't mean they lose out on points. Hell, it's increase publicity for their site as well. I spy a market in more direct only sales for rarer/alternative models etc as well.

Could be a plan .

I talk too much.


----------

